
Czech power company holds Facebook bikini contest to choose interns - Antrikshy
https://www.cnet.com/news/power-company-holds-facebook-bikini-contest-to-choose-interns
======
Eridrus
The end of this article is some sort of gold "In 2017, I find it incredible
that someone could gain a professional advantage for their good looks."

------
k__
I hope they choose their male interns with bodybuilding contests.

